# Opinie > Opinie o kosmetykach >  VICHY DERCOS - szampon wzmacniający

## Ania

Wzmacnia włosy i pobudza ich wzrost.

----------


## Ola

cena ok. 48 zł

Polecam. Przestały mi wypadac włosy i odzyskały energię. W końcu jestem zadowolona z wyglądu moich włosów.

----------

